# statesman tiller



## junkman80 (Feb 24, 2011)

hello guys,
I am new, but love these types of sites because they have really seemed to help me and others with lots of problems. it even helps us all save that green stuff that is so hard to find.:thumbsup:
I have a statesman rear tine tiller that when I moves forward in gear or neutral makes a loud noise kinda like grinding. It works perfect but makes this noise and I don,t want to tear anything up. I have tried to check the gear oil in the trans but cant seem to find any fill hole or anywhere to check it. can you fellas help me with this. It sound like it is completely empty. If it is what kinda oil or grease needs to go back in it.
thanks
thanks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

If the lever that engages the drive/tines applies tension to a drive belt, then you may have an idler pulley with a bad bearing causing the noise. 

We may be able to offer other suggestions, if you could post the model number of your tiller.


----------

